

Hacker News rips off Reddit or so Mashable claims... - f4stjack
http://mashable.com/2012/01/31/10-blatant-social-media-design-ripoffs/?WT.mc_id=obinsite#45909Hacker-News-vs-Reddit
Don't know whether this is a repost or not but... What do you say people? Far as I can see, HN looks different, simpler and conceptually it doesn't try to include everything on this earth...
======
EwanToo
Well... it does, doesn't it?

But reddit obviously aren't bothered (and give you all the tools to build your
own reddit), so why should anyone else be?

<https://github.com/reddit/>

------
jacquesm
Maybe someone should tell mashable about slashdot?

------
edd
This 'rip off' was much more evident before Reddit got big (the first time)
and redesigned the voting buttons. Before that the designs were almost
identical.

------
xlance
Reddit is open source and was a Y combinator startup.I don't see the problem
here.

------
bdfh42
The News (Social bookmarking) pages on our web site are pretty similar as
well. Clean minimalist layouts with similar functionality are going to look
similar whatever the style influences - well apart from the CSS.

------
navs
_a certain nerdy demographic_

Use of the word 'nerd' from a tech blog?

~~~
nddrylliog
Why not? They use it at the congress...

Feels insulting every time, but it seems to be common practice.

------
webwanderings
I like both, it doesn't give a sh __* about social networking, doesn't
emphasize users over content, which is good.

------
rsanchez1
Peter Pachel probably stopped by recently and noticed how much the comments
are becoming like Reddit, and felt compelled to make the connection and post
it on Mashable.

------
Torn
Quite funny seeing as Reddit was YC-incubated and was clearly inspired by HN

~~~
steventruong
While Reddit was part of YC, it launched in 2005. HN didn't launch till 2007.

~~~
bradleyland
And Reddit was created in 2005.

And Digg was created in 2004.

And Slashdot was created in 1997.

And Usenet was created in 1980.

And BBS was created in ... I don't quite know. Some time in the 70s?

Establishing who came first is kind of missing the point. Mashable makes the
mistake of assuming that because something looks similar, it is a "rip-off".

The content is what makes a discussion site, not the layout or the software.
HN can't be a "rip-off" of Reddit, because they were established for
completely separate reasons.

~~~
steventruong
I hope you're not trying to imply that I was saying that. I was merely
directly responding to the poster above

